# First trip on the Topaz "Lite Catch"!!



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Tobbe, WayneO, Rich (reelcrazy), Carlton and myself headed out Sat. morning for the first trip on the Topaz i have been working on for 2.5 months. The Topaz started out to be slow and the port engine wanted to get too hot. I almost called the trip at the pass. Made a few "adjustments" and the engines seemed to run a little better so we pressed on. We got to the area around 8:45 and put lines in. Not 4 min. later we have a strike on the downrigger!! Wahoo on!!!!!! Boated him and high fives all around!! A little later BAM! a dolphin in the boat! Then another dolphin in the boat!! Just when we think we can catch our breath the port rigger goes off and brother let me tell you she went off!! Carlton jumps on the rod and we then realize,,,,,,,,,,,,,BLUE MARLIN!!!!!!!!!!!! And she is angry!! What a show!! This turns out to be a 4 or 5 year quest Carlton has been on to catch a bill fish. Well we got him not only a bill fish but a BLUE one baby!! Fish gets a few pictures and a nice healthy release. We figure around 150 pounds. Now we are really trying to catch our breath!!!!! We fire up the Big (med.) Green Egg and start cooking some fresh yellow fin WayneO brought. Wow was that good! The pork loins go on after the tuna and they turned out great also! Just finished eating and the Down rigger goes off again! Wahoo!! Tobbe is on the fish. She gets the wahoo along side and WayneO puts the gaff to it. #2 wahoo in the boat. Troll a little longer and the bite has turned off. We clear lines and head to a bottom spot. Grab 2 red grouper and 2 triggers and head on in to Ft. Mc Ree to see the shark fishers. Good seeing you sharkers. On a side note the Topaz ran so good on the way in we thought we had repowered it. It was like flipping a switch and suddenly it is running like a champ! Maybe she just wanted to fish!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Helluva report, way to break her in.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

More pic's!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I forgot Carlton's dolphin!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

*First Trip for Lite Catch*

Congratulations! Enjoy the Topaz


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice report, im jealous.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

awesome trip scott. congrats on the whole thing, from the boat to a good trip!


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

My goodness, what a great first trip on the new boat. All the money and hard work paid off.

Congrats, that is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh i almost forgot! Ya'll have got to see the down rigger weight!!!! This is what you use when you forget the cannon ball weight!! This was so good we had to get a shot of it!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice hoo!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

OUTSATNDING report Scott. Way to break in the new boat. Any more pics of the new boat? I love the topaz line.

Congrats...I am sure we will see much more of team LITE catch in the blue waters. We look forward to it.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice work Team Light Catch...............it was good to see you work paid off. looking forward to future reports...........................


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

I think part of you engine problems are weight related, seems a little heavy in the back. I would recommend That you remove the heavy egg and give it away, I would hate to see that interfere with the abilities of catching fish.
Great job guys. Glad to see the topaz on the water


----------



## southbound again (Aug 1, 2008)

Great job Capt. and crew.Good seeing you out there.Topaz looked great plowing through the sea.Don't forget-lime green shag in my stateroom.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

pretty work Scott!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Congratulations on a great trip. Nice pics.

What did you fiddle with on the motors to get them running better?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Glad to see you finally made it out. Those are some quality Wahoo and Dolphin. The fishing has been on fire..!!


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Great to Hear from you Capt. Scott. Congrats on a nice trip all the way around. Those are some good times right there. I sold the glades a little over a year ago and am officially on the prowl for the next one. Maybe we'll see you down at Island Cove again in the near future. Awsome trip and thank you for sharing.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

nice hoos!!!!! great report and some awesome pics too!


----------



## gamccp (Oct 9, 2007)

Congratulations team Lite Catch!!!!!!!!! If I didn't know ya'll so well, I'd say beginners luck... But, I know that there will be alot more trips like this one. 

way to go!!!


Greg


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Great Trip, anyone go for a swim on the marlin?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

WOO HOO!!! Nice way to break her in!!!

Jim


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Some day, but I think I was more impressed by the Egg. Nice work!


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Good day on the water!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report and it looks like a great time had by all.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Scott.. tks for the trip.. the bite was on fire out there!.. and the boat can raise fish!!

rich


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Good going Scott!! Glad to see you put a whoopin' on em!!! Keep it up!!

Miles


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Miles, good hearing from you. When are you moving back to Pensacola?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

aroundthehorn, it looked like the engines were not getting enough air. So i pulled the air filters off to see if it would help. It seemed to run a little better. After thinking about it a few days i think the injectors or injector pump might have been gumbed up. After the 32 mile run and fishing for 5 hours when i powered up to run 6 miles to a bottom spot it was like the boat had new engines in it! The engines were running at 195 degrees on the way out and 175 on the way in. Kind of crazy! But i'll take it!


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Great report! I like the down rigger weight, it aint pretty but who cares as long as it works


----------



## cobiaphil (Oct 8, 2007)

Liked the downrigger ball too!! How often did you let WayneO come up for air????:thumbup::thumbup:

Congrats on the trip!!!!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Scott. Im hoping to make a move up there in the spring. Keep your fingers crossed for me. Im hoping to find out something in the next week or so!!....I can't wait to check out that topaz!!!


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

sounds like you guys had a HOT day of fishing :thumbsup: i'm gonna have to stop buy and check out all the boat again...since all the goodies


----------



## Knockdown (Oct 26, 2008)

Great trip!! Always wanted a Topaz myself.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip Scott. Glad to see Lite Catch 2.0 is kickin ass already. Start counting down to Cobia!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

The boat must attract fish Scott, we know IRS not the angler...
Serious though great job. It has to make you happy. 

The yellow fin are starting the cycle bite. Been watching them at the rig feed right by the boat.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Great trip. Saw you guys a mile or two to the SE of us, the bill-fish jumping was awesome. The clients thought that was one of the coolest things. I think we pulled a few of the same mahi off that school. The boat looks great! Thanks for the report.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Way to break her in Scott, gotta love a bloody deck.


----------

